# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  شروع برنامه نویسی سخت افزار

## cheshm

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی!
بنده تمایل به یادگیری برنامه نویسی سخت افزار دارم.
تخصص بنده در طراحی نرم افزار هست(مهندس  تکنولوژی نرم افزار)
با اکثر محصولات دات نت کار کردم و شغل فعلیم، برنامه نویسیه.
از سخت افرار ها فقط معماری و مدار منطقی رو تو دانشگاه گذروندم.

از کجا باید شروع کنم برای یاد گیری برنامه نویسی سخت افزار؟
چه کتابهایی پیشنهاد میکنید؟(فارسی یا انگلیسی بودنش مهم نیس)
یک کتاب اموزی بسکام گرفتم و همینطور پروتئوس رو.
ولی یکم زوده برام اخه توجیه کامل نشدم.
مرسی.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

از بنده می شنوید سی یاد بگیرید (code vision) :متفکر: 
چند کتابم توی تاپیک های مهم(بالا) توسط بنده و دوستان معرفی شده می تونید از اونا هم استفاده کنید
راستی می تونید لینک دانلو برنامه پروتئوس معرفی کنید :ناراحت:  
می گردم پیدا نمی کنم :افسرده:  :ناراحت:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :عصبانی: 
با تشکر

----------


## SEZAR.CO

این جزوات منبع خوبی برای یاد گیری اند
http://www.avr64.com/main.php?r=13080

----------

